# 20 gauge progressive reloader 4 sale



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

MEC 9000G Progressive in very good condition, Load 25 rounds in 3 minutes.
Included is once fired hulls plus 250 wads. I'll also include powder and shot if you pick up in Medina, Ohio. $225 plus shipping.


----------

